# starting ecommerce



## mikie (Mar 4, 2015)

i am a mom who travels a lot and stability wise, its really not good. So i am trying to open an ecommerce business that i will be able to do wherever i go and i would love to have some opinions and ideas, especially here in portugal, about what people can't have or things that are very difficult to get in portugal.


----------



## kirankrishnalad (Aug 25, 2015)

In the event that you offer something besides your own particular individual things here you need to have an enlisted organization with a substantial exchange permit to do as such - and can just offer things secured by the business exercises on your exchange permit. I think there are intricacies too encompassing where you get your business enrolled as to in the event that you are permitted to bargain specifically with people in general or not. 

You won't get a dealer record from any bank here without having an exchange permit. E-trade is likewise seen as high hazard (because of extortion, chargebacks et cetera) so the banks would likewise likely need some kind of security store from you.You may have the capacity to utilize some moderate like PayPal to take installments, where they utilize their dealer record and in the end pay to your financial balance.


----------

